
Andrey A. Chernov (ache), long-time FreeBSD core team member and dev, has died - Lord_Nightmare
https://twitter.com/Keltounet/status/898092662657560576
======
duncan_bayne
RIP. Typing this on a laptop running FreeBSD, so I've definitely benefited
from his work.

    
    
                    ,        ,
                   /(        )`
                   \ \___   / |
                   /- _  `-/  '
                  (/\/ \ \   /\
                  / /   | `    \
                  O O   ) /    |
                  `-^--'`<     '
                 (_.)  _  )   /
                  `.___/`    /
                    `-----' /
       <----.     __ / __   \
       <----|====O)))==) \) /====|
       <----'    `--' `.__,' \
                    |        |
                     \       /       /\
                ______( (_  / \______/
              ,'  ,-----'   |
              `--{__________)

